# Der Weibliche Körper, ein Mehrfamilienhaus?



## DER SCHWERE (4 Apr. 2012)

*Der weibliche Körper! Du kriegst die Tür nicht zu lach.. Wie kommt man nur auf so einen Mist lol





Der weibliche Körper



Der weibliche Körper gleicht einem

Mehrfamilienhaus.

Unten wohnen die Löchels, in der Mitte die

Bäuchels und

oben wohnen die Brüstels. Löchels bekommen

öfter Besuch

- manchmal kommen Schwänzels und manchmal

kommen Rot?s.

Wenn Rot?s da sind kommen Schwänzel meist

nicht, weil

sich die beiden nicht vertragen.

Wenn Rot?s fort sind kommen Schwänzels

wieder.

Einmal waren Schwänzels zu lange geblieben,

da waren

Rot?s böse und sind nicht mehr gekommen.

Darauf haben

Bäuchels einen Balkon gebaut und Brüstels

konnten nicht

mehr zu Löchels hinunter gucken und haben

deshalb einen

Prozess angestrebt. Dieser dauerte neun

Monate und

Brüstels haben gewonnen.

Bäuchels mussten den Balkon wieder abbauen.

Als dies geschehen war, gab es wieder Ruhe im

Haus.

Schwänzels und Rot's kommen jetzt

wieder

regelmäßig und abwechselnd zu Löchels zu

Besuch.

Schwänzels kommen aber öfter als Rot's,

da es

Ihnen bei Löchels am Besten gefällt.

Wie schön ist doch so ein Mehrfamilienh

aus!!!!!

Es gibt aber auch 6-Familien-Häuser. Da

besuchen

Schwänzels auch ab und zu mal Ärschels am

Hintereingang

und Mündels unterm Dach. Grad in der zeit

wenn

Rot's bei Löchels sind. An den

Seiteneingängen

wohnen auch noch Händels.

Was aber auffällig ist: das Haus wird ständig

neu

gestrichen, besonders gern ums Dach rum oder

der Balkon

von Brüstels. Bei Löchels wird eher mal der

Rasen

gemäht.

Übrigens, wenn Schwänzels vorbeikommen sind

auch immer

Säckels mit dabei und Händels vom Nachbarhaus

schauen

auch mal ab und zu bei Löchels und Brüstels

vorbei...*​


----------



## walme (4 Apr. 2012)

​


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Apr. 2012)

alt und bekannt, aber immer wieder witzig


----------



## Draugluin (4 Apr. 2012)

Und trotzdem hat man die Züngels vollkommen vergessen die schauen nämlich gelegentlich auch mal bei Löchels vorbei. Meistens wenn Rots nicht da sind aber bevor Schwänzels vorbeikommen. Auch Brüstels und Mündels werden gerne mal von Züngels besucht !


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Apr. 2012)

Echt super .


----------

